# Removing Tufo rim tape adhesive residue, how to?



## gibbons (Nov 9, 2002)

I burned through a rear Conti 4000 chili tubular in 1000 miles. Wow, that makes a century ride cost about $20 in rubber (f+r)... Anyway, I used Tufo Extreme tape to put the tire on an Edge carbon rim. It was a monster to remove, I had to use a heat gun to heat the rim and tire to get the glue to start to let go. Just before all the skin was gone off both thumbs the tire came off. The tire and rim both have the still sticky adhesive on them.

There's no way I could have changed one of these tubulars on the road. This time, I am going to use Continental carbon specific glue. To prep the rim, and make sure that didn't get a chemical battle between the glue and Tufo adhesive, I cleaned off the adhesive with acetone and towels. It took about 2 hours to get it clean,the acetone just slightly loosened the adhesive and it had to be rubbed off in little booger balls. 

There's got to be an easier way... any ideas? I am thinking that when I do the front, I will heat the adhesive on the rim to see if that helps remove it. That's an old trick from auto body places where they have to remove double sided tape, pinstripe tape, etc. 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## ms6073 (Jul 7, 2005)

While there is no quick and easy method to remove Tufo tape (or any tubular adhesive for that matter), stuff like VM & P Naptha applied by plumbers Flux brush (aka Acid Brushes) helps clean things up a little easier than the Heat Gun but be sure to wear Nitrile gloves and provide adequate ventilation.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Toluene*



gibbons said:


> I cleaned off the adhesive with acetone and towels. It took about 2 hours to get it clean,the acetone just slightly loosened the adhesive and it had to be rubbed off in little booger balls.
> 
> There's got to be an easier way... any ideas?


Acetone is a LOUSY solvent for adhesives. You want an aromatic solvent, like toluene (aka toluol, methyl benzene) or xylene (aka xylol). These are common components in paint thinners, but you need to look at the contents on the can/bottle to be sure. If it only says "contains aromatic solvents" that is probably good enough. Wet a rag with the solvent and work it back and forth. Best to do this outside (good ventilation). The solvent will dry your skin, so gloves can be helpful, though not that big a deal since you're not soaking your hands in the stuff.


----------



## geomoney (Oct 9, 2005)

I used a heat gun to get the remaining glue off the rim. I heated up 2-3 inch sections and it came right off. It actually came off so easy that I considered using the tape again. Then I remembered how much of a pain it was to pull the tire off, so I went back to using glue and a brush.


----------



## MarshallH1987 (Jun 17, 2009)

I like using a wax scraper for ski's from www.reliableracing.com. I got the thicker kind and it has a nice rounded corner that fits inside the rim fairly well and since they're made of plastic doesn't seem to cause any problems on scraping the glue off. I'd try dry scraping first or going the solvent route, if you mix the two you'll just be moving glue around.


----------



## zipptrek (Jun 16, 2002)

I use the standard Tufo tape. It comes off with the tire on my 303's leaving the carbon wheel virtually free of glue, a little around the edges from squeeze out.
I have been using it for years and have never rolled a tire. Changed many a flat on the road, only draw back is there is no glue left to hold the spare on to get home. I just don't do any hard cornering on the spare. Over the years have done at least a 100 miles without glue.
Although lately I have been carry a new glue tape along with the spare.

I would be careful of what kind of solvent you use on a carbon rim.
Check with the manufacturer, I believe acetone is correct.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Solvents*



zipptrek said:


> I would be careful of what kind of solvent you use on a carbon rim. Check with the manufacturer, I believe acetone is correct.


Solvents like toluene have no effect on epoxy, which is the binder in a CF rim. Besides, you're not soaking the rim in the stuff. Again, acetone is a lousy solvent for rim cement adhesives.


----------



## charl (Jul 15, 2013)

I simplified a technique for getting the tyre off in less than 1 minute. With a sharp blade slice across the tyre, cutting the top and sides down as close as you like to the rim. Now using either your finger (or a screwdriver shaft), stick your finger down inside the tyre bore, and lift. Cut the bottom of the tub as it lifts off the rim (you can do this without lifting if you trust yourself getting that close to the rim). When its completely cut, lift and peel the tyre back along the wheel circumference. Works well, no heating required.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Agree acetone is NG. OMS works pretty well IMO. Doesn't dissolve the glue as fast as some of the more volatile solvents (e.g. lacquer thinner) but then it stays wet longer. Mechanically remove the bulk of the adhesive with scraper and moderate heat (hair drier or heat gun on low or held a good distance away) and then clean up with OMS.


----------

